# Toro 7/24 snowblower carburetor



## bobchikas (Dec 16, 2008)

I just acquired an old Toro 7/24 snowblower with a tecumseh engine. I believe it is a H70 engine and I need to rebuild the carburetor. I ordered the repair kit and discovered that many of the parts are different. For example, the adjustment screw assembly on the carb is one screw but in the kit it comes as a screw that must be screw into another screw etc. Also, from the initial diagrams I can't tell what scew this is but it had a plastic cap over it. The replacement screw is longer. I can not tell if someeone tried rebuilding it and utilized the wrong parts or if I am supposed to use the ones that came with the kit. Does anybody have a manual that I can use to ensure that I rebuild this thing correctly?

Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## jbrown7441 (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

I think that one will have your model in it. If not check out the sticky at the top of the page that holds this thread.


----------

